# Panda Global vs ESET Nod32



## fireguy2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Good afternoon,

My trial version of Nod32 which has been excellent since I tossed Norton AV. Unfortunately, its about to expire. One computer tech I deal with at a store highly recommended Panda Global and another tech (different store) highly recommended Nod32. 

Any advice as to clearly which is better. Supposedly the Panda Global provides AV protection and a sound firewall and currently the version of Nod32 is only AV protection so I am relying on Windows firewall for protection (Not sure if that's even a wise thing to do)

Look forward to your suggestions and recommendations! Thanks!

Rob


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Actually, ESET has a integrated security application that includes a firewall.


----------



## fireguy2 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Johnwill, actually after posting my thread, I later saw that "Firewall" feature, etc. on the ESET website. So I'm still looking to find out which of the two programs is better if in fact there is any difference?

Rob


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

They're probably both excellent applications. I happen to use the ESET security suite here.


----------

